# Mistubishi 62525 dlp no pic



## grandrapids1234 (Feb 17, 2010)

had the flashing green light of death. changed capacitors. put together and the green light will come on, but no pic, no light cooling fan or light.

HELP????


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Most often just changing ALL the capacitors in the Power supply will cure that Flashing Green LED, however if you have done that and you still have no backlight, first check display by looking at it sideways on at an angle to see if you can see any idea of a picture. If your display is one that tells you no cable is connected you should at least see that warning sign as though it's covered with a cloak of darkness!

If you see that warning it means that you have powered on but just the inverter circuit is not working. If you don't see that sign you may have other damage caused by incorrect voltage caused by bad caps. In either case you need to analyse where the fault might be located. Double check your work to ensure that you haven't forgotten to replace any wires or connectors. especially the cable that goes to the screen and the CCFL connectors.


----------

